# What's the best intake?



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

Man........thanks


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Elec...ewItemQQcategoryZ33741QQitemZ8002333460QQrdZ1 Just route the piping, and electronics, and start running high thirteens.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Elec...ewItemQQcategoryZ33741QQitemZ8002333460QQrdZ1 Just route the piping, and electronics, and start running high thirteens.


have u sued this urself or have u only heard of it? Also do u have proof ? any graphs?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

The black blower motor thingy they are showing in the picture is almost the same thing that Nissan put on the 280ZX and some of the 300ZX's as Fuel Injector fans to keep them cool and stop heat soak on hot days the link follows......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Niss...46098QQitemZ7990936247QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V

The white blower thingy he is talking about that his auction is for is nothing more than a boat blower cooler thingy here is the link for one ........ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BILG...26449QQitemZ4576715787QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW 


I am going to finish with this (if you put one of those things there in line of your intake your gonna loose power as they make the car get less air its been proven thru Dyno's and such that they wont let the car the air would without them and they will just hold you back.

My advice is find a cone and adapter and make yourself one or search around on ebay (I havent seen any aftermarket cold intakes for out maxima's) sure one could be done if you wanted to do it yourself however.

Good luck

Donnie H.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

I've seen people on the Org using Accord short ram intakes, they fit, you just need to get yourself the MAF adapter. Correct me if I'm wrong on this anyone.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Dhunter said:


> I've seen people on the Org using Accord short ram intakes, they fit, you just need to get yourself the MAF adapter. Correct me if I'm wrong on this anyone.


you're right; that's what I'm running now. 90-93 accord off of ebay. I was being sarcastic about the electric blower drunk horse. I have seen a civic si with a leaf blower on a dyno gain 14hp btw.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Can the 3.5 liter motor be swapped into a 3rd Gen?*



Jeff92se said:


> Man........thanks


Hi Jeff,
You seem exceptionally knowledgeable in general so I'm asking for any info that you may have. I am at a serious cross-roads with my 1993 Max with 145k miles. The car had 5 owners in 13 years, and I'm not confident if it was well maintained. I'm doing compression check and leak down test done by Monday to see how health motor is. It needs new injectors and dealer wants $1300 for parts and labor. I already put in $2,000 in parts and labor in other work that car got. I like the body style and would be willing to put a stillen body kit on the car and repaint the car, but I need to address mechanical soundess first.

a) can the 3.5 Liter motor and tranny of the 5th gen Max be installed in a 3rd gen? Have you seen it done?
b) Where can I find a good 3.5 liter motor, or even a 3.0 motor from a 2001? What are the going rates for such motors, accessories and all?
c) Do you know the going prevailing rates for an engine swap?

Any help highly appreciated.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

alexnds said:


> Hi Jeff,
> You seem exceptionally knowledgeable in general so I'm asking for any info that you may have. I am at a serious cross-roads with my 1993 Max with 145k miles. The car had 5 owners in 13 years, and I'm not confident if it was well maintained. I'm doing compression check and leak down test done by Monday to see how health motor is. It needs new injectors and dealer wants $1300 for parts and labor. I already put in $2,000 in parts and labor in other work that car got. I like the body style and would be willing to put a stillen body kit on the car and repaint the car, but I need to address mechanical soundess first.
> 
> a) can the 3.5 Liter motor and tranny of the 5th gen Max be installed in a 3rd gen? Have you seen it done?
> ...


a. no, but with the right amount of money it can be done. no, never seen a 3rd gen with a 3.5 in it.
b. call local junkyards or a place that has a complete front clip of the car.
c. rates can vary between $1200 up to as much as $5000 for what u want to do to ur 3rd gen. 

my recommendation is for u to get rid of ur 3rd gen and invest it into a 5th gen. 3rd gens tend to last forever if u want it to only if u maintain it. my 3rd gen has gone through alot and u can ask Matt, Jeff, and Nismosleeper. its been through about 3 auto trannies until i converted it to a 5-speed last year and just about 2 1/2 months ago i just swapped the motor with my dad and uncle with a low mileage motor that had 105,xxx miles on it. runs like a brand new car now. and i am happy with the results. i only paid $450 for my motor and took apart only to the bare heads and replaced gaskets and seals before i dropped it into my '93. my '93 is supposed to have over 250,xxx miles on the clock but now it has changed. mind u my old motor was still runnin' strong but with minor exhaust leaks. now that motor is in my '89 SE and its still runnin' strong as well. i mean if u really love ur 3rd gen just swap ur motor out and drop a low mileage motor in it without modifyin' the engine bay and goin' the headaches of runnin' wires and makin' custom mounts for the motor and tranny. trust me u'll save urself alot of time and money. if u want to go fast just swap in the Z31 turbo motor and thats it. :cheers:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah man, if you are bout' stuff, then just turbo what you have. The VG acts soo good, just ask around. I am in the process of doing that, but running out of money real quick-like.


----------

